# Characterisations of Musical Forms



## Brian Albin (May 4, 2019)

Hello,
I sometimes hear radio announcers refer to the String Quartet a musical conversation. I believe in this they are quoting Goethe, who wrote: A quartet performance is like "listening to four rational people conversing among themselves." 
　
This has me wondering if other forms of music have been thought of in characteristic ways. The wind quintet especially comes to mind because of it's similarity to the string quartet. 
　
Have you heard of such a characterisation? Or do you have a characterisation in your own mind when considering the Piano sonata or Organ recital or some other form?

Brian


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That common quartet characterization is, I think, just a way of trying to explain why quartets tend to strike the ear as more perfect than trios, quintets, sextets, etc. (which, I think, is generally accepted). Other forms don't need it.


----------



## Brian Albin (May 4, 2019)

I see.
Thank you, Mark.

Brian


----------

